# My ceramic collection so far



## martymcfly (Sep 6, 2013)

Ive slowly been collecting these for refining but its got to the stage now that i dont want to process them


----------



## ovidiuanghel (Sep 6, 2013)

I also collect CPU and some nice old chips, keep one of each whit different S-Spec numbers ant the rest you can process.

You have a nice cpu-s maybe some rare ones, i can not tell because i can see the series.


Ovidiu


----------



## martymcfly (Sep 6, 2013)

Im not too sure which ones would be rare, I would like to keep them all but unfortunately im going to have to eventually process most of them.


----------

